# where can i get schematics for whisper h40 windturbine motherboard



## glprsll129 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a 15 year old whisper h40 wind turbine with a shorted motherboard that i need to repair or replace, i need schematics of circuits so i have a base idea of what i am looking for in the way of parts for it. The company that made this unit "southwest wind and power"was bought 12 years back by a company that only make commercial wind units now. any help or hints would be great.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1106161/Southwest-Windpower-H40.html


----------

